# Maverick Hpx-t Push pole



## hookset (Jun 11, 2018)

I just bought a Hpx-t and the seller is keeping his pole. I was wondering what length pole y'all recommend getting? The seller had a 21 foot hybrid on it.

Thanks, Yall!


----------



## hookset (Jun 11, 2018)

also, will be in Galveston/poc area


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I've got an 18' boat with a 21' pole, seems to work fine. 

Carbon Marine


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You know what the ladies say...it ain’t long but it sure is skinny. 
Really though, in my opinion the longer push pole the better. There is something as too short of a pole.


----------



## wwl (Aug 21, 2015)

20 to 23 ft. shorter pole tends to stay out of the way, but the longer poles give you a longer stroke when pushing. The issue with a longer pole is it hangs over the boat further (can be a pain around docks).


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

I have the same boat and 21ft stiffy, it works just fine but I do wish sometimes I would have gone with something a little longer.


----------



## banshee168 (Jan 22, 2019)

Rule of thumb is to take the length of the boat and add 3' to determine the length of the push pole. I had 20' stiffy for my 17' Banshee and it worked great.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

banshee168 said:


> Rule of thumb is to take the length of the boat and add 3' to determine the length of the push pole. I had 20' stiffy for my 17' Banshee and it worked great.


That’s a huge generalization that doesn’t take into consideration what kind of bottom you are poling most of the time, how tall your platform is, how tall you are, etc. Most of these skiffs are 16-17’ long and the average platform is 36” tall so 20-21’ is as short as you would want. Why not go with a 23-24’ and get that extra push? Anyone that poles all day will notice a considerable difference in a foot or more less pole. Just my opinion...the longer the better.


----------



## AUtiger01 (May 12, 2018)

21’ Stiffy Hybrid on my 18 HPX.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

AUtiger01 said:


> 21’ Stiffy Hybrid on my 18 HPX.


How tall are you? How tall is your platform? What’s the average water depth you pole in and for how long?


----------



## AUtiger01 (May 12, 2018)

6’2”
41” 
less than 4’
Varies



Smackdaddy53 said:


> How tall are you? How tall is your platform? What’s the average water depth you pole in and for how long?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

AUtiger01 said:


> 6’2”
> 41”
> less than 4’
> Varies


As long as you can afford.


----------



## AUtiger01 (May 12, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> As long as you can afford.


I have the 21’ stiffy. Works fine for me.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

AUtiger01 said:


> I have the 21’ stiffy. Works fine for me.


Glad you like it. Mine is 23’ and I love it too. I’ll get on the platform and pole for several hours without stopping, I need light and long to get maximum efficiency.


----------

